# Dupla S CO2 Reactor question



## dsmith16 (May 7, 2005)

Hello, all! I'm a new member of this list, and would very much appreciate help with a question I have about a Dupla S CO2 reactor.

I've recently upgraded the lighting on my (planted) 50g, and now am almost ready to add CO2. I've acquired a regulator, needle valve, check valve, bubbler, and (this last week) a Dupla S reactor. I have a question regarding the connections on the Dupla. 

I had assumed (from reading about it on-line) that the CO2 is simply diffused into the water passing through the reactor (I was planning to put it in-line on the discharge side of my canister filter/pump), and carried into the tank. However, the instructions say that you "select" the CO2 diffusion rate by running a hose from one of three (3mm) take-off points on the side of the reactor, and direct that flow into the tank. 

Why would I need to do that? I thought that the idea was that the CO2 (input via a 3mm end connection on this reactor) would diffuse into the water as it flows between the (9mm) inlet and outlet connections. 

Now I'm wondering if I've assumed incorrectly about how the reactor works. The instructions do mention that Dupla recommends that it be "installed on a separate pump circuit." Perhaps I'm meant to get a much lower flow ancillary pump, and so have a small flow of water pass through a CO2 gas area (i.e., large bubble) at the top of the reactor. However, even if this possibility is correct, I'm still puzzled by why I'd direct a CO2 takeoff into the tank. If I wanted to limit the size of the CO2 "bubble" at the top of the reactor, wouldn't I slow down the CO2 supply (via a needle valve adjustment and observation of the bubbler)? Wouldn't directing CO2 into the tank from a "selector" 3mm port *still* be adding more CO2 to the tank?

I would appreciate very much any enlightenment offered!

Thanks and Cheerio,

Debi


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

*Dupla CO2 Reactor S Question*



dsmith16 said:


> Hello, all! I'm a new member of this list, and would very much appreciate help with a question I have about a Dupla S CO2 reactor.
> 
> I had assumed (from reading about it on-line) that the CO2 is simply diffused into the water passing through the reactor (I was planning to put it in-line on the discharge side of my canister filter/pump), and carried into the tank. However, the instructions say that you "select" the CO2 diffusion rate by running a hose from one of three (3mm) take-off points on the side of the reactor, and direct that flow into the tank.
> 
> ...


The Dupla Reactor S is designed to deliver CO2 to a wide range of aquarium sizes. The actual diffusion of the gas into the water occurs as the water flows from the input (usually a portion of your canister filter output - diverted by a Dupla Vario valve) to the output (back into your aquarium).

The beauty of the Reactor S comes from the 3 fittings along the side of the main body of the reactor. They allow you to select how much CO2 is diffused into the water for various sized tanks. The Reactor S can be used inside the aquarium, inside of a sump or mounted externally on the wall behind the aquarium. In the latter case (exterior mounting) you will have to run a short length of tubing from the reactor to your aquarium (to prevent leaks all over your floor). If you find that you chose the wrong fitting, you can cap it off (caps were included with the reactor) and open another one. If the Reactor S is mounted inside of your aquarium or sump mounted, you need not worry about hooking it up to anything else other than your filter's output line and the CO2 input line.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------

